# Cotton tail rabbit Stretcher board



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all

Dose any one know where I can get a patten for stretcher board to take a rabbit or animal stretcher board thats close enough to use any help would be greate
thanks


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Not exactly sure what you're asking man. You want a board pattern to stretch rabbits?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

One thing you can try is going to the NAFA web site and they have a lot of great info on fur handling, they have everything from proper skinning, to proper care in the field, to board dimensions for stretching every critter that is marketed.


----------



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

yes all i was after was a board pattern to stretch rabbits


----------

